# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  With a Memory Like Mine, Tim O' Brien

## chuck.naill

Can someone help me with the chords on the B part after F. If this does not make sense, just spell out the complete song progression.

Thanks,

Chuck

----------


## Jim Broyles

Is it the same as the Darrell Scott tune?

----------


## Steve-in-PA

Yes, it is the same as the Darrell Scott tune. Darrell's dad actually wrote the song I believe. Tim and Darrell. What great songwriter's and musicains!!!! Their songs work well for solo mando playing I think..


 Does anyone have the chord progression for "When No One's Around"?
 I have a bunch of Tim's other song's(chords) if anyone is interested..

----------


## dang

Steve- I would love to have some of your tim chords. I have a couple off of real time figured out (walk beside me, long time gone) but am quite intereseted in some other tim!

----------


## Steve-in-PA

Send me your email and I'll send you a word document of them. smongold@comcast.net

----------


## kudzugypsy

i have neither recording, but my band does the tune. i dont know how close this is to TO's version - our female sings the song, so it may be transposed to fit her voice (her brother was killed in Nam and it is really amazing to hear her sing this song..its REAL)
i may have the words WRONG - as i dont sing it - this is just from memory, we dont do it that often.

anyway - the B part starts with a G chord
G
train, train keep your whistle blowing, 
     Bb      Am
let it moan, let it shine
          G
you make a man feel might lonely
      Am  G    F
with a memory like mine

----------


## chuck.naill

> anyway - the B part starts with a G chord


Thanks man!!

chuck

----------

